# Scrap marks by strainer



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

How would you guys treat wounds that happened because the Piranha swam too close to a Filter's Inlet strainer? Just wondering, it scratch my Piranha pretty good. Just wondering what should I treat it with that I could use in the same tank as my Plants are in.

Thanks


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's a photo that I was able to capture.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

if its just a scratch i think salt and a higher temp will fix that. kinda like if it was a bite mark. good luck


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Doesn't look like a bite to me, I have 3 Aries Tetra with him in the tank. Other than that there's no other fish. It's unlikely to be a heater burn, he swims like crazy. I mean CRAZY. So I assumed he swam and scraped himself on the filter's strainer. I have 3 Filters and they have 3 Strainers total. More chance of him scraping himself.

Would Melafix help this heal? And does Melafix have any harm on plants?

Thanks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldn't add anything to the water.
Piranhas are the "Wolverine" (X-Men reference) of the fish world.
They heal amazingly fast.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Are your strainers made of razor blades or what? sheeeeeesh...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah i think thats heater burn
salt and time is all you need


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Update on my Piranha after the unusual mark on his body occured, it recovered and is now growing gold scales over it. I used a whole bottle of Pimafix for a week, It was my first time using this product and I must say, it worked very well.


----------

